# Facial and Pore Cleansing, What Do You Use?



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2019)

I've only had a couple of professional facials in my life, one I really enjoyed and felt she did a good job cleaning and refreshing my face, she did a mild citrus peel with that facial.  That salon closed down, or I might have gone again, although I don't want to spend a lot of money on such things.

I used to use Oil of Olay cleaning cloths, but don't use them any more.  I rarely use soap on my face anymore, once in awhile I use my shower Olay cream body wash on my face, but I usually just use warm water on a wash cloth.

I'm all out now and need to buy more, but I was using a Neutrogena exfoliating cleanser on my face every couple of weeks.  I also use Biore pore cleansing nose strips, on my nose and other areas of my face, sometimes I cut them in half to use on chin, etc.  They have a new formula with Witch Hazel, I'll be buying that the next time I go shopping.

What do you use for facial or pore cleansing?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2019)

A washcloth and soap and water.....*wink


----------



## fmdog44 (May 15, 2019)

electric toothbrush and soap-works wonders


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2019)

I just use soap and water and a rough face cloth,then if it is winter I dab on a bit of Lubriderm fragrance free lotion, but for years I washed my face with Noxzema and rinsed with water. My Grandma did that her whole life and she had the most beautiful skin.


----------



## Wren (May 16, 2019)

I find a good way to cleanse pores is to steam your face over a bowl of hot water for about five minutes, gently exfoliate with a store bought product or make your own with porridge oats mixed to a paste with water, rinse well, and apply a rich face cream,
best to do it at night before bed, your skin should feel soft and look refreshed in the morning


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2019)




----------



## chic (May 16, 2019)

I use an exfoliant.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

chic said:


> I use an exfoliant.




Me too.....


----------



## Wren (May 16, 2019)

How often do you exfoliate ?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just use soap and water and a rough face cloth,then if it is winter I dab on a bit of Lubriderm fragrance free lotion, but for years I washed my face with Noxzema and rinsed with water. My Grandma did that her whole life and she had the most beautiful skin.



I also just use mild soap and water with a rough face cloth.   I remember Noxzema from my teenage years; that's one of the smells I'll never forget.


----------



## Wren (May 17, 2019)

Anybody remember Immac hair removing cream ? Phew I’ll never forget that smell !


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

Wren said:


> Anybody remember Immac hair removing cream ? Phew I’ll never forget that smell !



I've never heard of that, Wren.


----------



## Wren (May 17, 2019)

I think it was known as Veet as well, disgusting smell, it’s improved over the years thank goodness, the things us gals put up with !


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm using some home-made, or DIY right now.  I'm working on a moisturizer cream, and do have a moisturizer oil I bought called Organic Rosehip Seed Oil.  

My cleanser is made of Sweet Almond oil, Dr. Bonners Baby unscented soap, and some essential oils.  I bought a nice, glass "foam" dispenser to put it in.  

I do need to do an exfoliant as well, so thanks for the reminder gals  Also, I'm going to make a facewash that is more moisturizing, for me, because this one seems to lean towards drying.  Probably the soap.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 1, 2019)

Soap and water when in the shower, but occasionally, use St. Ives facial scrubbers to clean out pores and exfoliate. At night, I use Pond's cold cream and tissue off and then apply Olay moisturizer  Easy peasy....and cheap.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2019)

We had a product called Nair. It did work and made your legs nice and smooth but the smell was horrible. I got in big trouble with that stuff. It was summertime and I was doing my legs outside. My Dad was asleep in a lawn chair next to me. He had extremely hairy arms. I couldn't resist. I put a nice thick layer right down the center of his arm. When he woke  up and tried to wash it off it was to late. The streak was as white and smooth as a babies bottom. He rarely if ever got mad at me but he wasn't a happy camper that day.  





Wren said:


> Anybody remember Immac hair removing cream ? Phew I’ll never forget that smell !


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)

I use Neutregena cleanser for my face.  It's for acne.  I don't have a lot of acne but some bumps that bother me.  It works okay and not too expensive.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 2, 2019)

When I'm taking a shower I use Dove bar or the body lotion
For the past couple of years,I've used Walgreen's gentle moisturizer on my face


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

Wren said:


> Anybody remember Immac hair removing cream ? Phew I’ll never forget that smell !


My mom used Nair and it too smelled horrible.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2019)

I remember Nair, too. Horrible


----------

